# Check out this gem



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

We were called in to finish the plumbing. Got out the faucet, put it in position and I'm like, huh? Lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Luckily there is plenty of gooseneck to bend...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I hate when that happens....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

But there was a joist in the way!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Whats the big deal?? All you need is 6 foot of radiator hose and an SS steel hose clamp and you are good to go...

it would have good pressure to get into all those hard to reach places.......:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

What's the round thing on the floor?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

What's that green thing in the niche?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Michaelcookplum said:


> What's that green thing in the niche?


The garden hose for the spout, not installed yet


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Straighten out that goose neck some. When you turn the water on full blast, it will reach the tub.


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

chonkie said:


> What's the round thing on the floor?


If you mean the beige plastic thing its a cheap cover for a cleanot. Don't know why it was there as it wasn't being used there.


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> What's that green thing in the niche?


Electrical conduit. Presumably they are putting in a spot light there?


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

OpenSights said:


> But there was a joist in the way!


I wish they had an excuse like that. No, no joist, the way things work here is between the tile and concrete slab there is 10-15 cm +/- of fill, either sand or aggregate so there was absolutely no reason. Except for lack of professionalism.


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Here, check out the adjacent shower. Forget the hack who installed it, its beyond me that the supervisor or designer or no one noticed all these messups. It's a disaster.


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

This has to be the same guy who installed the tankless heater 20ft up...outside the house


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow that's bad. Have fun fixing all that.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Buncha hacks. Radiator hose? Bend the spout? Sheesh. All you gotta do is stack a couple washers under the back side so it leans forward. 

Boom. Done.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Toli said:


> Buncha hacks. Radiator hose? Bend the spout? Sheesh. All you gotta do is stack a couple washers under the back side so it leans forward.
> 
> Boom. Done.


That would make it match the crooked shower trim. Throw some channel lock marks on it and it'll match the shower neck too.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I agree, a simple clamp and a radiator hose and your in business.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Ism that a stain on the base of the tub?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

what did the customer say? or they didnt see it yet?


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Customer hadn't seen it yet. I pointed it out to the supervisor and have since ripped it out and redone the shower. Haven't dealt with the tub and faucet yet, they don't want to do what I suggest in the meantime....well see.


----------

